# Milano - GentooPub

## codadilupo

scegliete, e sottoscrivete!

edit:

bon, al momento la serata sembra:

2 marzo, ore 18.00/18.30, presso movida ( proponete, scansafatiche!  :Wink: )

presenti:

```
codadilupo

alessandra

akiross

Drizzt Do` Urden

.:deadhead:.

federico

mouser

valentina

comio

alonso.pizarro

otaku

Big Boss
```

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Sat Feb 24, 2007 7:35 am; edited 9 times in total

----------

## akiross

Per me andrebbe bene agli inizi di marzo! Non ho esami in quei giorni  :Smile: 

----------

## drizztbsd

Io non ho mai una cippazza da fare, ho votato il 2 marzo giusto per far felice akiross

----------

## codadilupo

ottimo! Vedo che le opzioni che van per la maggiore ci stanno mandando dei segnali non equivocabili  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## skypjack

Scusate l'ignoranza: cos'è il GentooPub?

E se è quel che penso, dove è previsto, oltre a discutere il quando?

Grazie.

----------

## akiross

Un gentoopub e' una serata in cui ci troviamo per bere qualcosa.

Si parla di cio' che si vuole anche se e' inevitabile parlare di computer  :Very Happy: 

E se ci sono io si parla anche di politica, se c'e' coda si parla anche di folosofia XD

Comunque... noi siamo del gruppo milano & dintorni. Se sei in zona vieni!

----------

## skypjack

Non sai quanto mi piacerebbe!!

Purtroppo, Firenze non è proprio nei dintorni di Milano...  :Laughing: 

----------

## akiross

nei dintorni di firenze se non erro c'e' una certa quantita' di gentooisti! Posta sul forum "GentooPub Firenze" e vedi se c'e' qualcuno  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

2 marzo

coda ti amoooo gentoopub forever

----------

## codadilupo

ok, direi che per ora se la giocano il 2 marzo e il 29 febbraio. Diciamo che salvo interruzioni nel continuum spazio-temporale, si dovrebbe andare al 2 marzo  :Wink: 

Ora, per il posto si accettano suggerimenti (altrimenti c'e' sempre l'ottimo movida cafe'). L'ora è quella dell'aperitivo perchè... oh, siam pur sempre a milano  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## federico

Ho votato per il "2 MARZO" in quanto venerdi 23 febbraio e' tutto un casino. Dovrei avere la notte in ambulanza ma sto cercando qualcuno che mi sostituisca per decidere in seguito poi se:

1) Andare allo spazio aurora di rozzano per ascoltare i ratti della sabina

2) Partire la sera per essere sabato mattina sulle piste da sci

Detto questo e so che non ve ne frega una ciolla, SE PROPRIO DEVO ESSERE SINCERO, io spingerei per il 29 marzo. Sarebbe davvero una scelta 4X0R-31337

----------

## randomaze

Il 23 Febbraio e il 2 Marzo non posso.

 *federico wrote:*   

> 1) Andare allo spazio aurora di rozzano per ascoltare i ratti della sabina
> 
> 2) Partire la sera per essere sabato mattina sulle piste da sci

 

So che non te ne frega una ciolla ma ti consiglio la prima  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> io spingerei per il 29 marzo

 

Li dovrei esserci.

----------

## mouser

Ho votato per il 2 marzo, credo che io e Vale non dovremmo avrere problemi sotto questo frangento.

 *federico wrote:*   

> ... io spingerei per il 29 marzo ...

 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> io spingerei per il 29 marzo 
> 
> Li dovrei esserci.

 

Ma il 29 Marzo non è un pò tardino  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Ma il 29 Marzo non è un pò tardino 

 

Beh non ho detto che dovete obbligatoriamente farlo in un giorno in cui vada bene anche a me  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *akiross wrote:*   

> "GentooPub Firenze"

 

Io provo con GentooPub sguizzera se mai ne e' restato qualcuno  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io provo con GentooPub sguizzera se mai ne e' restato qualcuno 

 

Se mi ospiti ci faccio una capatina  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   "GentooPub Firenze" 
> 
> Io provo con GentooPub sguizzera se mai ne e' restato qualcuno 

 

io mi prenoto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Il 23 Febbraio e il 2 Marzo non posso.

 

io ho sguinzagliato l'ale per vedere se ci sono ancora biglietti, ma anche se trovassimo solo per il 2 un'oretta per il gpub salta fuori, no ?

02/03/2007  	MILANO (MI) - PICCOLO TEATRO STREHLER  	20.30

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Se mi ospiti ci faccio una capatina 

 

Ovvio che si

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Il 23 Febbraio e il 2 Marzo non posso. 
> 
> io ho sguinzagliato l'ale per vedere se ci sono ancora biglietti, ma anche se trovassimo solo per il 2 un'oretta per il gpub salta fuori, no ?
> 
> 02/03/2007  	MILANO (MI) - PICCOLO TEATRO STREHLER  	20.30
> ...

 Ovvio che sì certamente!

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ovvio che si

 

Bene allora non appena finisco gli esami di certificazione ci mettiamo d'accordo ed organizziamo un gentoo day   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

ohe', siori e siori, venghino: che s'apprestano a chiudere le iscrizioni! I tempi sogcciolano! Siamo alle stringhe! O anche l'inverso, che fa lo stesso   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## federico

 *federico wrote:*   

> ... io spingerei per il 29 marzo ...

 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ma il 29 Marzo non è un pò tardino 

 

Volevo fare il simpatico ma l'ho cannata in pieno, intendevo dire 29 febbraio, ma ormai non fa piu' ridere... va bene vado nell'angolo   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

e si è aggiunto anche comio!  :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> e si è aggiunto anche comio!

 

BELLA!! La grande rimpatriata! Ancora un po' e ci affittiamo il pala{sharp|vobis|mazda}palace

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma che fate? andate a teatro? Io non ci capisco piu una cippa

----------

## federico

Scusate ma la birra e' prevista nel gentoo pub?  :Smile:  Che e' questa esplosione di serieta  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

Randomaze ha i biglietti per un concerto-teatro il giorno del gpub, cosi' dice che non puo' venire. Io gl'ho fatto presente che il posto è a 5 minuti dal movida, e che un'oretta tra le 18.30 e le 20.30 puo' farcela stare  :Wink: 

P.S.: in piu' io e l'ale e randomaze (e forse deadhead) andremo a vedere lo stesso spettacolo il 18 pomeriggio

P.P.S.: se qualcuno vuole aggregarsi, io e l'ale andiamo a senitre un amico il 24 prossimo (domani) a lodi

tutto qua  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## federico

Io invece che stasera volevo andare allo spazio aurora di rozzano per sentire i ratti della sabina http://www.rattidellasabina.it ho la notte in croceverde. Che pacco... Andateci voi, meritano  :Smile: 

----------

## otaku

Rispondo solo ora con drammatico ritardo (meaculpameaculpameamaximaculpa).

Ad ogni modo io sono disponibile per qualsivoglia giorno, in quanto oltre che lavorare non ho impegni improrogabili.

Mi sembra di capire che si vada al 2 marzo quindi. terrò sott'occhio il post  :Wink: 

----------

## Big Boss

Ehm,   :Embarassed:   io usa la gentoo da poco posso venire??? sempre che riesca a trovare il locale.... premetto che di persona nn conosco nessuno  :Embarassed: 

----------

## federico

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

> Ehm,    io usa la gentoo da poco posso venire??? sempre che riesca a trovare il locale.... premetto che di persona nn conosco nessuno 

 

Certo che puoi venire, all'inizio nessuno conosceva nessuno e pian piano ci siamo incontrati piu' volte, e ogni volta passa qualcuno di nuovo. Non e' necessario essere maghi del pc per bersi qualcosa assieme!

----------

## Big Boss

Ok, grazie mille, spero di farcela con la scuola, e soprattutto devo vedere di riuscire a trovare il locale che nn so dov'è. Io abito a Magenta

----------

## codadilupo

il locale si trova in corso como. Se arrivi alla stazione garibaldi poi ti veniamo a prendere noi  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## federico

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

> Ok, grazie mille, spero di farcela con la scuola, e soprattutto devo vedere di riuscire a trovare il locale che nn so dov'è. Io abito a Magenta

 

Attento che codadilupo e' molto piu' vecchio di quello che sembra :p

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Attento che codadilupo e' molto piu' vecchio di quello che sembra :p

 

ehm... capisco che "ti veniamo a prendere noi" possa suonare come un "t'aspetto fuori"... ma non è che gli si stia davvero tendendo una trappola  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Randomaze ha i biglietti per un concerto-teatro il giorno del gpub, cosi' dice che non puo' venire. Io gl'ho fatto presente che il posto è a 5 minuti dal movida, e che un'oretta tra le 18.30 e le 20.30 puo' farcela stare 

 

Beh si, un oretta posso esserci.... giusto il tempo per uno zombie  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> P.S.: in piu' io e l'ale e randomaze (e forse deadhead) andremo a vedere lo stesso spettacolo il 18 pomeriggio

 

Ah bene almeno quei biglietti li avete trovati  :Mr. Green: 

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io invece che stasera volevo andare allo spazio aurora di rozzano per sentire i ratti della sabina http://www.rattidellasabina.it ho la notte in croceverde. Che pacco... Andateci voi, meritano 

 

Si potrebbe fare un GPub in occasione di un prossimo loro concerto...e chi arriva prima aspetta  :Razz: 

----------

## federico

Scusate ho un dubbio, il gpub e' questo venerdi alla fine? ho preso un impegno e mi e' venuto il dubbio di avere due impegni a questo punto.. sono il solito danno... se me lo confermate riorganizzo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

 *federico wrote:*   

> Scusate ho un dubbio, il gpub e' questo venerdi alla fine? ho preso un impegno e mi e' venuto il dubbio di avere due impegni a questo punto.. sono il solito danno... se me lo confermate riorganizzo 

 

è questo venerdì

io confermo la mia presenza... ma qualcuno mi deve ritirare alla fermata della metro

ciao

----------

## Big Boss

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   Ecco, come non detto, quello che nn doveva accadere è accaduto  :Crying or Very sad:  , la prof di matematica ha fissato il compito sabato 3 marzo, cacchio e così non potrò venire a gentoo pub, sarebbe stata la mia prima volta e mi sarebbe piaciuto scambiare 2 chiacchiere e  conoscere qualcuno che di linux se ne intende.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ci sarà una prossima volta?

----------

## bandreabis

 *Big Boss wrote:*   

>         Ecco, come non detto, quello che nn doveva accadere è accaduto  , la prof di matematica ha fissato il compito sabato 3 marzo, cacchio e così non potrò venire a gentoo pub, sarebbe stata la mia prima volta e mi sarebbe piaciuto scambiare 2 chiacchiere e  conoscere qualcuno che di linux se ne intende. 
> 
> Ci sarà una prossima volta?

 

Ci sarà, ci sarà.

Purtroppo ho un impegno e nemmeno io ci sarò.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

oh gente che dire: mi spiace assai! io confermo la mia presenza e non vedo l'ora di brindare alla gentoo

----------

## akiross

Si si ok, stavo quasi per fare un danno e prenotarmi il 2 per altre faccende XD

Mi son ricordato! Domani ho l'esame di inglese all'universita' (che non passero' perche' mi sono accorto di essere una chiavica con la grammatica), sto via il pome e la sera verro' al movida  :Very Happy: 

Solito posto solita ora? 19 ore, 30 minuti, 00 secondi e 3 decimi come al solito?  :Very Happy: 

Bon dai, ci vediamo li... Anzi a dire il vero io saro' li per le 19:00 visto che l'univ la mollo alle sei e mezza. Quindi se qualcuno viene li prima volentieri.

Comunque... non mi piace tutta 'sta gente che si aggiunge. Fa scadere la qualita' del gentoo pub. Io direi che domani e' l'ultimo giorno libero, poi diverra' un circolo per hacker eletti con almeno 1000 post sul forum, che utilizzano gentoo da almeno 3 anni, che sappiano perlomeno programmare un driver per il kernel, in ASM naturalmente, ma tolleriamo (e guardiamo male) anche il C.

Ah e naturalmente nessuno con QI inferiore a 140 potra' essere ammesso anche se le tre condizioni sopra sono verificate.

Insomma non vogliamo mica che scada in discussioni filo-politiche, vero?? Non vogliamo toccare il nadir della decenza, mi auguro!

XD

BWuahwuha ci vediamo li  :Very Happy:  Mi spiace per quelli che non possono :E

Ah, se qualcuno chiama e chiede cortesemente di fare rifornimento di ingredienti per gli Zombie... non vorrei che rimanessero a secco _anche sta volta_  :Very Happy:  (detto da uno che non l'ha mai bevuto...)

Sciau :'D

EDIT: @Quelli nuovi: non date retta a federico. Non e' vero che nessuno conosceva nessuno... Nella comunita' gentoo i veri hacker si conoscono _a prescindere_.

Ahh che bello, ricordo il primo gentoo pub  :Very Happy:  Io, anborn e b100m  :Very Happy:  Siamo rimasti 3 ore ad aspettarci che eravamo a 2 metri l'uno dall'altro :'D

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Insomma non vogliamo mica che scada in discussioni filo-politiche, vero?

 

Ah quindi tu non vieni allora   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ?

Ebbravo akiross pecorella... Uhm no, pecorone smarrito che ritorna a suon di Zombie! Gran serata domani, gran serata!

----------

## bandreabis

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Si si ok, stavo quasi per fare un danno e prenotarmi il 2 per altre faccende XD
> 
> Mi son ricordato! Domani ho l'esame di inglese all'universita' (che non passero' perche' mi sono accorto di essere una chiavica con la grammatica), sto via il pome e la sera verro' al movida 
> 
> Solito posto solita ora? 19 ore, 30 minuti, 00 secondi e 3 decimi come al solito? 
> ...

 

Ciao!   :Very Happy: 

quanto mi spiace non esserci.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Fate taante foto!

Andrea

----------

## federico

Raga quindi domani sera al movida, a che ora?

----------

## akiross

Io sono li alle 19 circa.

----------

## drizztbsd

Io sarcaxxo, dipende da che ora riesco a mandare affanculo il boss  :Razz: 

Cmq sicuramente entro le 19:00

----------

## codadilupo

confermo il gpub per domani al movida.

Se qualcuno riesce a venire intorno alle 18.30 è meglio, altrimenti finisce che non troviamo posti a sedere, e difficilmente si potrà tenere un tavolo da otto in due  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mouser

Bhè, direi che quindi stasera ci siamo  :Very Happy: 

Io vengo con Vale (nuova gechina acquisita, per chi nn sapesse) ed una sua amica (che non centra niente con linux/gentoo, ma è simpatica e le piace bere :lol) ma arriveremo tutti e tre per le 20:00.

Troveremo ancora qualcuno????

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

i soliti ritardatari !

Il problema non è se troverete noi... il problema è se troverete ancora da bere e mangiare  :Laughing:  !

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Bella, io appena scappo dall'ufficio vengo lì, ma non penso prima delle 19 di raggiungere la sede del devasto!

----------

## comio

che dire: ottima gente, ottima serata!

ciao

ps.: sono appena arrivato a casa, dopo aver sbagliato metro...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

Eh si si, mi son divertito!

Anche se a dire il vero dovrei porre formalmente le mie scuse per l'amica della Vale (di cui certo non mi scordo il nome  :Very Happy: ), perche' dava evidenti segni di fracassamento balle e io ci ho pensato solo dopo che magari era il caso di fare ordinaria conversazione  :Razz: 

Bhe dai, se la invitate anche la prossima volta mi rifaro' con argomenti un po' piu'... anzi, un po' meno digitali del tetris XD

Comunque nel complesso... Feko!

.... E poi com'e' buono lo zombie  :Very Happy: 

@comio: ok abbiam capito che la prossima volta ti faremo bere meno, mica che poi sbagli ancora e non torni piu'  :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

 *akiross wrote:*   

> E
> 
> @comio: ok abbiam capito che la prossima volta ti faremo bere meno, mica che poi sbagli ancora e non torni piu' 

 

Più che altro devo bere meno, altrimenti, come avete potuto constatare, posso sparare cazzate per ore ore ed ore...

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> dava evidenti segni di fracassamento balle e io ci ho pensato solo dopo che magari era il caso di fare ordinaria conversazione 

 

Se anzichè scassar le balle sul mio bellissimo kde, avessimo preso la via delle vacanze/posti belli dove siete stati...   :Rolling Eyes:  avremmo fatto sicuramente una figura meno becera e nerd  :Wink:  cmq sia speriamo gl errori servano come monito per non commetterne di peggiori.

Cmq sia ottima serata : un gpub a 4 tavoli era un bel po' che non ne facevamo...

Potremmo assolutamente prender l'abitudine di segnarsi ogni N venerdì del mese di proporlo, così anche coda non sente la responsabilità dell'evento...

Le mie foto... beh ora che dev.gechi è morto non sò proprio dove metterle (no flickr NO E' LENTO come un bradipo morto!)

----------

## akiross

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   dava evidenti segni di fracassamento balle e io ci ho pensato solo dopo che magari era il caso di fare ordinaria conversazione  
> 
> Se anzichï¿½ scassar le balle sul mio bellissimo kde <cut> avremmo fatto sicuramente una figura meno becera e nerd 

 

A parte che io sono fiero nerd, ma ricordo che sei stato te a tirar fuori un portatile ad un gentoo pub... e non dire che non sapevi a cosa andavi in contro  :Very Happy: 

ABuwhAU

----------

## bandreabis

Quanto mi spiace non esserci stato!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## comio

 *akiross wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*    *akiross wrote:*   dava evidenti segni di fracassamento balle e io ci ho pensato solo dopo che magari era il caso di fare ordinaria conversazione  
> 
> Se anzichï¿½ scassar le balle sul mio bellissimo kde <cut> avremmo fatto sicuramente una figura meno becera e nerd  
> 
> A parte che io sono fiero nerd, ma ricordo che sei stato te a tirar fuori un portatile ad un gentoo pub... e non dire che non sapevi a cosa andavi in contro 
> ...

 

Be' era pure un gentoo party  :Very Happy:  quindi uscire il portatile non era reato. Dovremmo fare una tabella di lookup per tradurre nick->realname  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## mouser

 *comio wrote:*   

> .... quindi uscire il portatile non è reato... 

 

della serie "Scendi il cane che lo piscio!"  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Hai decisamente bevuto troppo!!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque ottima serata, davvero!!

Effettivamente Alessandra si è un pò annoiata, ma cercherò di trascinarla un'altra volta!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## drizztbsd

Beh in effetti c'è stata una bella lotta fra chi fosse il vero nerd  :Razz: 

Cmq dai bella serata, non eravamo in così tanti da un botto di tempo   :Cool: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> sei stato te a tirar fuori un portatile ad un gentoo pub... e non dire che non sapevi a cosa andavi in contro 

 

Oki oki, mi eserciterò di + con le ombre cinesi e la prossima volta che qualcuno mi chiederà "mi mostri le foto" accenderò una candela e comincerò lo show.

Come dite? Stamparle... Bah che idee bislacche vi vengono alle volte  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Beh in effetti c'è stata una bella lotta fra chi fosse il vero nerd 

 

Sono indeciso sul chi potrebbe avere il mio voto. I concorrenti sono due:

Quello che al grido "c'è un amica della Vale" si è presentato tutto incravattato

Quello che al grido "c'è un amica della Vale" ha mollato la croce verde per l'alcol

Ora, per il bene e l'affollamento del prossimo GPub, dovremmo fare un calendario di persone che postino un messaggio tipo"porto una mia amica ma io non ci sto provando con lei"/"porto una amica della mia ragazza"/"porto una nuova stagista" e via dicendo....

----------

## akiross

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ora, per il bene e l'affollamento del prossimo GPub, dovremmo fare un calendario di persone che postino un messaggio tipo"porto una mia amica ma io non ci sto provando con lei"/"porto una amica della mia ragazza"/"porto una nuova stagista" e via dicendo....

 

Se succedera' davvero, faro' una statuetta d'oro in tuo onore... E scommetto che federico mi dara' volentieri una mano, ma solo dopo aver finito di insonorizzare l'auto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   Beh in effetti c'è stata una bella lotta fra chi fosse il vero nerd  
> 
> Sono indeciso sul chi potrebbe avere il mio voto. I concorrenti sono due:
> 
> Quello che al grido "c'è un amica della Vale" si è presentato tutto incravattato
> ...

 

Da morire!!

Grandissimi!!!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

Mi sento chiamato in causa ben piu' di una volta in tutto questo discorso, chissa' come mai... !

Io direi che la lista tipelle pret a porter puo' essere compilata  :Smile:  Anche se come dice mouser siete nei nerd e la alesssandra si e' un po' paccata... (Questa era la mia libera traduzione!  :Smile:  ) Comunque e' stata una buona serata, ma ho sfodarato tipo il 30% delle storielle che conosco, tra tre gpub saro' prosciugato :/ (Come vi ho asciugato l'altra sera!)

----------

